# [Eclipse] Button in Menüleiste legen



## alexpetri (15. Apr 2008)

Hi,

weiss jemand von euch wie ich unter Eclipse mir zwei Buttons in die Mnüleise oben legen kann in denen ich Team->update/commit... legen kann?


----------



## Wildcard (15. Apr 2008)

update/commit werden nicht angeboten, das musst du selbst über ein kleines PlugIn einfügen.
Rechtsklick auf die Toolbar -> Customize Perspective, dort siehst du was geht und was nicht geht.


----------



## alexpetri (15. Apr 2008)

danke.. schade das es nicht geht. wnigstens kann ich einen sync button einfügen


----------

